# baking pan molds?



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I found some heavy duty nonstick square cupcake pans at WM today. Can I use them without having to use paper? I am still waiting for my Vicki mold to be shipped to me(its been a week now :sniffle) so I am trying to find something better than a shoe box to use.

When I left WM and went to put my soaping supplies into my truck a can of fix-a-flat got punctured by the seat hinge. It started spraying EVERYWHERE. I grabbed the can and threw it out of the truck. A very nice man yelled at me to not open my eyes and took a brand new t-shirt and wiped the white paste off of my eyes. After he left I realized that his "rag" still had a tag on it!

Now fellow soapers - I knew that I had to wear eye protection when I was making soap but no one ever mention that I should wear it when I was buying soap supplies! :crazy


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Cathy!!!! How very nice of that man to help you out like that. I don't know that I would have thought quick enough to toss it out of my truck.

I really don't think you can use the pan without lining it though. Now if it were a silicone cupcake pan that would work without lining.


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

It was going EVERY WHERE in the truck. It covered the entire parking space. I can not imagine the inside of the truck if I had not tossed it.

They did not have any silicone -  - they would make such cute little square soaps


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe the only baking pans you can use without lining are stainless steel and silicone...something about the soap reacting with the non-stick coating maybe? Can't remember where I read that...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

The pans will not work, even if lined and the soap leaks just a little you can have a chemical reaaction with the lye.. Now if you not process, you might be able to use them, but I personally would not... 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have used them once and just sprayed with pam but the lye reaction ruins the pans the soap was fine.


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

awww...poor thing! Good luck with the soap mold!

And don't EVER buy that nasty fix-a-flat stuff again! Growing up my dad had a service station & if someone used fix-a-flat on a tire, he wouldn't even touch it. It works to get you where your going buy it destroys tires and becomes explosive while trying to fix the tire correctly!


----------

